# Black Tip Shark Recipe



## jeepnsurf

We're going out to Ft. Mcree tonight to camp and I'm going to be shark fishing all night. I usually just release them but was wondering if they are any good to eat. I've heard of people eating them but is there a special way you have to clean them? What is the best way to cook them?


----------



## konz

Bleed them and gut them as soon as you feel it is safe and then put them on ice. Soak the meat in a water/lemon juice solution... for at least 30 minutes(don't use that real lemon stuff) then batter and fry or throw on a grill.

That's how we normally do it anyway.


----------



## IanR

> *konz (4/24/2009)*(don't use that real lemon stuff) then batter and fry or throw on a grill.




what lemon stuff are you talking about then? the stuff that comes in the lemon looking jar? or in the tall bottle? im not too familiar with it


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Bleed and gut as soon as possible like stated above. I always soaked them in butter milk for a few hrs at least, heard that the milk nuetralizes the uric acid or urea (I'm not the best speller) that gives them that amonia smell. Then rinse after soak and I like them grill with teriyaki sauce or just italian dressing.


----------



## konz

butter milk works great.......if using lemon juice use the minute maid concentrate found in the freezer section


----------



## ShaneLane

do not for any reason use them together lol you will be very unhappy (lemon juice and milk)


----------



## fishn4real

As an option to buttermilk, you can use regual whole milk with a tablespoon of vinegar.


----------

